# Klickis oder doch lieber nicht?



## maitree (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

bin jetzt fleißig mit meinem neuen bike unterwegs und echt am überlegen, ob ich auf Klickis umsteigen soll.
Dachte immer, ich fühl mich bestimmt zu sehr "angebunden", aber mein Mann und auch der Verkäufer von meinem Radl raten mir so sehr, es zu probieren.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bzw. was fahrt ihr - welche Pedalen und welche Schuhe?

help!

Lg
maitree


----------



## Schnitte (25. Juni 2010)

klickis sind klasse wenn man den Bogen einmal raus hat ;-)
es kommt natürlich darauf an, was man fährt.
Bei meinem Crosser und Rennrad geht es nicht ohne Klickis und da kann ich das SPD Plattensystem nur empfehlen.
Fahre an meinem Crosser das SPD Plattensystem für MTB. Dabei sind die Platten kleiner und die Schuhe eignen sich besser zum laufen. Allerdings ist der Speedantritt mit SPD Platten vom Rennrad besser. ist aber Geshcmackssache. kenne viele Rennradfahrer die nur die MTB Klickis tragen ;-)
ansonsten trage ich Northwave schuhe. bin damit sehr zufrieden. aber schuhe findet man extrem viele

ansonsten bin ich beim Downhill und Freeride kein Fan von Klickis ;-) da ist mir die Verbundenheit einfach zu extrem.
hör auf dein Gefühl und nicht verzweifeln, falls man doch mal umfällt. das ist mir am anfang 2-3 mal passiert und letztens erst wieder an einer Ampel ^^ gehört dazu ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LERadler (25. Juni 2010)

Mojn, 
vor 2 Wochen stand ich auch noch ohne Klickis da. Letztlich war es das Forum hier was mich überzeugt hat. Ich wohne in einer Großstadt, da muss man permanent rein und raus klicken, ist ein gutes Training. Ich bin einfach losgefahren, ohne gross zu üben. Bis jetzt klappt das super und ich möchte die nicht mehr missen. Also nur zu! Und ich nutze auch SPD, mit Shimano Schuhen. 

lg
Manu


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Juni 2010)

nein , braucht man nicht - mmn....


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Juni 2010)

Sehr qualifizierter Komentar!

Ich selber fahre HT/AM mit Klick (Shimano SPD mit Tourenschuh SH-WM40 von Shimano) und bin damit überaus zufrieden. Beim Downhill schwöre ich auf meine Straitline Pedale (fiese Pins).
Der Vorteil von Klicks ist einfach der, dass man nicht nur Druck, sondern auch Zug auf das Pedal übertragen kann. Gibt aber schon einige Threads zum Thema Klicks, vielleicht einfach mal suchen und duchwühlen.

Ach ja, das mit dem umkippen ist obligatorisch und passiert genau dann, wenn man sich an die Klicks gewöhnt hat, nicht mehr daran denkt, aber das ausklicken noch nicht routinemäßig funktioniert. Meine Ellenbogen wissen das.


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Juni 2010)

warum  ?sie fragt- ja , oder nein. ich sag : nein .-


----------



## simplysax (26. Juni 2010)

Ich habe jetzt seit einer Woche oder so Clickies an meinem Bike und bin absolut begeistert (bis jetzt auch noch nicht umgefallen ). 

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man soviel besser mit Clickies fahren kann. Man kann schneller Beschleunigen, am Berg sind sie der Hammer und irgendwie ist man schneller damit unterwegs.

Bis jetzt bin ich hin und weg von den Dingern, hoffe mal, dass es so bleibt. Ich war auch super skeptisch und hatte einen ziemlichen Respekt vor den Dingern. 

Das Handling ist einfach, wenn man den Bogen raus hat.


----------



## schmalspurrambo (27. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte meine Klickies auch nicht mehr missen, vor allem wenns den Berg raufgeht... da kann man sich echt soooo viel Kraft sparen! Aber ich bin bei meiner ersten Rundfahrt erstmal an ner Kreuzung umgefallen, weil ich rechts ausgeklickt hab und aber auf dem linken Bein parken wollte  passiert aber wohl jedem erstmal.... bin danach bei ner MTB-tour noch 3x gestürzt, aber da konnten die Klickies nix dafür, bin auf ner nassen wurzel weggerutscht, dann ist mri bei ca 5-6 kmh am Berg die Kette rausgesprungen und ich hab mit Kraft ins Leere getreten und das dritte Mal wollt ich kurzfristig abbiegen, hab die Kurve nicht gekriegt udn wollt mitm Fuß ausbalancieren.... Da waren meine Knie nicht so begeistert. Aber sweitdem fahr ich ein bisschen vorausschauender und klicke evtl mal frühzeitig (umsonst) aus. Und wenns nen trail runtergeht klick ich auch immer aus, da hab ich einfach zu viel Schiss. Aber ich hab so doppelte Pedale, eine Seite mit Shimano Klickie und andere Seite ganz normal, da geht das dann ganz gut.

Also - Klickie zulegen


----------



## schnuess (28. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgähn!


Ich fahre ja seit einiger Zeit jetzt auch mit Klick-was ich eigentlich nicht wirklich wollte, weil ich doch eher so die Freizeitgurkerin bin 
Habe die Klicks von meinem Freund dann mal ausprobiert und bin prompt umgestiegen.
Ich fühle mich sehr sicher damit-allerdings habe ich Dualpedalen montiert, sodass ich bei Bedarf ( Stadtverkehr oder schwierigeres Gelände) auch  ausklicken kann.
Für mich passt das so und ich würde auch nicht wieder wechseln wollen!



Liebe Grüße


schnuess


----------



## das waldhuhn (28. Juni 2010)

Hi maitree!

Also wenn du nur bergauf bergab herumfahren willst, und nicht das Ziel hast irgendwann richtig technisch gut zu fahren, und wenn dir die anscheinend fast unvermeidliche Umkipperei egal ist, dann fang gleich mit Klickpedalen an. Wenn du aber jemand bist, die evtl ein paar praktische Sachen dazu lernen, fahrtechnisch weiter kommen, und sich in jeder Fahrsituation sicher fühlen will, dann fahr erstmal Plattformpedale. 
Ein weiteres Argument zur Entscheidung ist der Zustand deiner Knie. Wenn du noch niemals Probleme damit hattest, dann sind Klickies durchaus gute Wahl bei siehe Anfang meines Beitrags. Aber wenn dein Meniskus eh schon fiept bei jedem kleinen Verdreher, dann lass es eher sein und gib deinen Knien Freiheit.
Mein Tipp: Gut fahren lernen und dann erst auf Klickpedale umsteigen.

viele Grüße!
Susanne


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. Juni 2010)

@ Waldhuhn:

Hm, ich finde das kann man so nicht sagen. Ich bin dieses Frühjahr auf Klicks (SPD System) umgestiegen, und habe seit ganzen 8 Wochen ein MTB. Mir geben die Klickpedale sogar Sicherheit, weil ich dadurch mehr Kontrolle über das Rad habe.

Dazu hat man viel mehr Kraft, wenns mal uneben irgendwo steil hochgeht (steinige Waldwege ect.).

Ich sage -> nie mehr ohne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (29. Juni 2010)

genau, bei Knieproblemen eher Klickies.
Plattformpedale fixieren eher, die Klickies haben Spielraum (vorauss. richtig eingestellt).


----------



## das waldhuhn (29. Juni 2010)

Hmm. Auch wenn du nach 8 Wochen MTB dein Glück bei den Klickies gefunden hast, sind sie dennoch nicht in jedem Fall die ultima Ratio. Spannend wirds ja, wenn der Trail bergab mal S2 Niveau http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2  oder gar S3 erreicht, und dann ist es evtl. blöd, eingeklickt zu fahren, weil man unter Umstanden doch ganz arg plötzlich nen Fuß unten haben möchte. Noch ungünstiger ist es dann, ganz ohne Halt uneingeklickt auf dem Pedal herumzurutschen. Da dann lieber doch Flats. Außer man fährt so gut dass man auch eingeklickt keine Nervenkrise schiebt. Wie gesagt, kommt drauf an was und wie jemand fahren will.


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. Juni 2010)

Ich sag ja, das kann man so pauschal eben nicht sagen und wer solche Schwierigkeitsgrade beabsichtigt zu fahren überlegt sich dass mit den Klicks eh von einem ganz anderen Standpunkt aus!


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich sag, das kann man so pauschal eben nicht sagen und wer solche Schwierigkeitsgrade beabsichtigt zu fahren überlegt sich dass mit den Klicks eh von einem ganz anderen Standpunkt aus!



so siehts aus.....ich fahre alles mit Klickies.....was ich nicht mit Klickies fahre, würde ich auch nicht mit Flats wagen...

Aber das ist Geschmacksache. Techn. extreme Stellen sind sicherlich mit Flats sicherer / besser fahrbar.


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. Juni 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> so siehts aus.....ich fahre alles mit Klickies.....was ich nicht mit Klickies fahre, würde ich auch nicht mit Flats wagen...
> 
> Aber das ist Geschmacksache. Techn. extreme Stellen sind sicherlich mit Flats sicherer / besser fahrbar.



Schwierigere Sachen fahre ich nur in der Gruppe, wenn einer vorrausfährt, ders kann, traut man sich selbst 1. mehr und 2. ist es einfacher und Spitzkurven auf S2 Niveau gehen wunderbar für Anfänger, wenn einer ums Eck steht und winkt und man auch hinschaut wo man hin will. Sogar eingeklickt!

Ist halt individuell, man muss wissen was man will, was man sich traut, ob vielleicht sogar ein Kombipedal eine Übergangslösung wäre oder welche Möglichkeiten man trainingstechnisch hat.


----------



## Twinkie (1. Juli 2010)

ich fahr seit 4 jahren spd klickies und habe grad das flatpedal entdeckt. ich muß sagen, wenn man so neue sachen ausprobiert wie balancieren oder irgendwas, wo man gar nich so schnell einklicken kann wie man losrollt......da helfen mir die flats echt ungemein.
ansonsten ist man schnell aus klickies raus wenn notsituationen sind. bei mir ist wie gesagt das reinkommen eher ein problem. nur mut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bin vor 1.5 Jahren gleich mit Klicks eingestiegen und bin immer rausgekommen und noch nie eingeklickt umgefallen. Auch den ganzen Winter nicht (regelmäßiges ausklicken beugt dem festfrieren vor). 

Das einzige, das nie gut funktionert hat, war der Abgang über den Lenker. Ich kam zwar immer raus aber zum Abspringen war es immer zu spät. 

Vor kurzem bin ich auf Flats (Shimano MX30) mit 5.10 Schuhen umgestiegen, da ich mich technisch weiterentwickeln will. Man hat mehr Kontrolle bergab, weil der Fuß keinerlei Float hat und man kommt besser über den Lenker, wenn es schief geht. Auf ruppigen Bergaufpassagen springt einem aber der Fuß leichter vom Pedal (zumindest wenn man noch das Ziehen gewöhnt ist). Die Extrapower vom Ziehen fehlt einem halt auch.

Es hängt ganz vom Einsatzzweck und von den eigenen Ambitionen ab was besser ist. Heute würde ich aber auch für lange Touren meine Flats drauflassen. Quasi als Training für richtige Alpentouren. Die würde ich nur mit Flats und Wanderschuhen machen. 

Es schadet aber bestimmt nicht mit beiden System Erfahrungen zu sammeln. So viel kosten pdm540 Pedale und ein solider aber einfacher Schuh (im Ausverkauf) auch nicht. 

Viel erfolg

Wurzelmann


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> i... wenn man so neue sachen ausprobiert wie balancieren oder irgendwas, wo man gar nich so schnell einklicken kann wie man losrollt..........wie gesagt das reinkommen eher ein problem. nur mut!



meine Rede, ich werde mir demnächst auch mal Flats zulegen für techisch anspruchsvollere Trails und Strecken, aber für bestimmte Touren sind die Klickies einfach unschlagbar


----------



## johnboy (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo 
letzen Samstag habe ich mir in Südtirol mit Fahradschuhen aber zu Fuss den Knöchel gebrochen. (Dienstag ist zwar erst die OP und ich weiß, dass ich lange aussetzen muss.) Eigentlich fahre ich schon viele Jahre Klickis aber ich glaube, dass das Ausklicken, schmerzhaft sein könnte, wenn ich wieder anfange. Auch wenn das noch lange dauert, wollte ich mich einfach mal erkundigen, welche Flatpedale gut und zu empfehlen sind. All zu teuer sollten sie natürlich auch nicht sein, da ih später ja wieder umsteigen will.
Gruß
johnboy


----------



## Twinkie (3. Juli 2010)

am besten was in pink









schon wieder ein verirrter! 2 Euro....(ich glaub ich fang mal an zu zählen!)

Gute Besserung! 

Also ich fand die SYNCROS MEAT HOOK prima. allerdings nicht ohne Schienbeinschoner...sonst nagelst du dir die Spikes ins Fleisch..die sind Megascharf.


----------



## johnboy (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin kein Verirrter. Nur weil mein nickname "johnboy" ist?
Bin schon ein Mädchen. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp. Gibt es noch etwas ohne scharfe Pins?
Gruß
johnboy


----------



## Twinkie (3. Juli 2010)

dann ist ja alles klor


----------



## Cyclingchicken (5. Juli 2010)

ich bin jahrelang mit Klickies gefahren, allerdings auf 'm Rennrad. Als ich dann auf's MTB umgestiegen bin, hab ich mir die Doppelklickies von Shimano drauf gemacht - und lag alle paar Tage auf der Schnauze! hab mir gedacht, das wird schon noch, kann doch nicht so schwer sein, aber nach ein paar Monaten hab ich wieder die Bärentatzen drauf gemacht. Für mich sind die Klicki-Dinger nix im Gelände.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Juli 2010)

Hatte welche am Enduro, kommen nun aber ans Hardtail oder nur bei Bedarf für gemäßigte Touren. Sobald es mal steiler bergab geht und man dabei keinen Platz, dafür aber jede Menge Hopser hat taugt des nix mehr, hat mich da nun zu oft hingelegt, weil ich nimmer rauskam.

Aber lange Touren mit vielen HM noch immer die Klicks.

Grüße vom Verirrten *g*


----------

